# Morecambe Bay Prawner 'Mink'



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Tristan Jones in his book 'A Steady Trade' mentions a Morecambe Bay Prawner 'Mink' which was converted for cruising and completed two cir***navigations. Jones subsequently met up with the yacht in the Seychelles islands in 1970 whilst on her third global hop at 85 years old! Does anyone know what became of her after 1970?


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

126 views and no one knows the story or her outcome?


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

I did a bit of research about Tristan Jones a few years back and all his books have been proven not to be very factual, to put it mildly! He died pennyless and a double leg amputee on Phuket 21 June 1995. He claimed to be born "in a full storm, aboard a British tramp steamer, 150 miles north-east of Tristan da Cunha" but was born in 1929 in Liverpool. He was the illegitimate son of a working-class girl, and was brought up mainly in orphanages. So maybe the Mink never exsisted.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

There is a prawner at our yacht club near Fleetwood called Mimi - next time I'm up there and see the owner I'll ask him if he knows anything - the name is very close


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Mimi is a small 20 odd footer, one of two mini nobbies built if I am not mistaken.


----------

